# Space saver wheel for 5x115 diesel/1.6 turbo petrol SRiV



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows where to find a space saver wheel to suit my car. There are plenty of space savers for petrol cruzes but can only find full sized steel spares for my stud pattern. Ideally, I was something that's like 135-155 wide and not the default 205.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There should be plenty of them in a junk yard. The 5X105 like on the gasers is the hard one to find. 5X115 is the old bolt pattern for most GM cars prior to the Cruze or 4 lug bolt patterns. If you want a full size go to the junk yard and pick up a wheel off a older GM car and throw an old tire on it. There is nothing that says it has to be a space saver. That was done to save money esp since you don't use them that often and for a short time. See Obermd profile he has info for buying a spare. I am sure it will lead to a spare for the diesel also. Check the junk yard first for a mid 90's impala Space saver spare. As I said the 5 X115 should not be a problem.


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Sorry I failed to mention a couple of things: I'm in Australia and we didn't get any early GM cars with the 5x115 pattern and that I'm only interested in a space saver due to the intended stereo installation I won't be able to fit a full sized spare. I was considering even buying a full sized steel wheel and having it cut down to 4" to suit a 135 donut tyre.
if I can't find anything here, I'd consider importing it back over from the USA. Thanks guys


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know what the sixties Holden rim stud pattern is, but they were only 4.5 inches wide and 5 stud. Which part of Australia do you live in?


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Aussie but sixties Holden rims are 13" and 14" and I doubt they would fit over the large brakes. I'm in Morwell, Victoria


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

What spare wheel does your '12 CDX diesel have?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

broadz said:


> What spare wheel does your '12 CDX diesel have?


I got the free optional 16 X 6.5 steel, which after 2 years is still unused. I intend to replace it with another 17 X 7 alloy when I come across one.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

hate spacesavers,get a flat on a drive wheel and they are unsafe at any speed above walking pace,should be banned,if kia can give full size spare so should GM/holden.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

asdetail said:


> hate spacesavers,get a flat on a drive wheel and they are unsafe at any speed above walking pace,should be banned,if kia can give full size spare so should GM/holden.


Wheel is not a spacesaver, but off the diesel CD model and unlike the spacesaver can be driven for any distance but has 80kph sticker on it most likely because it is different to the other wheels and even has a different brand of tyre on it. At least I won't get stranded in the bush when I go on a trip like the 2,400km one I did to QLD and back a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So what do you call a Junkyard in Austalia ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> So what do you call a Junkyard in Austalia ?


Wrecking yard.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

They make Cadillac in Australia? 2003 to 2007 CTS has the same bolt pattern, as do most Buick models pre 2005.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Wrecking yard.


Shouldn't it be a wrecked yard, since the cars are already wrecked?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Shouldn't it be a wrecked yard, since the cars are already wrecked?


To find one on Google wrecking yard works fine!

Wrecking yards - Bing


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> They make Cadillac in Australia? 2003 to 2007 CTS has the same bolt pattern, as do most Buick models pre 2005.


Australia never got any Buick or Cadillacs.

our wrecking yards quite often had tired (not damaged) cars which they dismantle for you so technical it is a wrecking yard...


----------

